# Need to help misses kick on



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

Basically the girlfriend has been at the gym for a month (not long we know) diet has changed dramatically and workout wise she does 45 minutes if weight training and 45 cardio. I can see changes in her body like fallows in certain areas but the scales wil just nit move for her. It is demotivating her and I don't want it to end her motivation as she has been doing really well. Is there an explanation for this or should the scales be moving. She never did any exercise prior to this and quite often eats 2 toast at dinner and tea and that's it. I have told her to up her calories and spread meals out in the hope of speeding up her metabolism. Is this sound advice. Cheers


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

She's probably dropped fat added a bit of muscle. Has her clothes got looser


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

She doesn't really eat, she probably has 2 toast for breakfast, soup and 2 toast for dinner then meat and veg for tea. She works until 6 then goes gym and has tea at 8pm. Is this likely to be detrimental having her largest meal of the day at this time or is it counteracted by just working out

Cheers


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

My lass is the same mate, she can't seem to do it, which if she did it would help me be more strict and dedicated too

But I don't have much will power lol


----------



## sam_2014 (Feb 13, 2015)

I could go all day without eating or eat few calories throughout the week and believe me the weight wouldn't drop so easily :sad:


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

I know she doesn't eat, I keep tryimg to.drum into her to eat even if it's a little bit. I can genuinely see a change in her yeah but it would be nice for the scales to back it up for her lol it never goes up nor down its always bang on 9st 6lb


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

The problem with girls is that the above mentioned is what she tells you she eats...or what you see, the reality is that she might stick to it for a day or two and with the first hormonal fluctuation she binges on a slap of choc, doughnuts, cake, kebab whatever....all in secret and very discreet of course.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

How about getting her to use Myfitnesspal and logging her food so you can see exactly what she's eating?

You can add in her measurements too, so even if the scales aren't seeming to move, the inches might be and this will keep her motivated.

Once you know how much she's eating, and exactly what, assuming its not too many cals, maybe she could try swapping some toast for nuts/eggs/fish/lean meat, and go from there.


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

It's really not that I don't think if it is I'd be massively surprised she is mega motivated. I am the on that will cheat having.crisps sweets etc and will offer them her and she never does take them. She isn't exactly fat would just like her bodyfat lowering. Will get her to do a for diary and get it up. Cheers everybody for replies. Apreciated


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

sam_2014 said:


> I could go all day without eating or eat few calories throughout the week and believe me the weight wouldn't drop so easily :sad:


Really? So what does your body run on, thin air?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's a shame most people are overlooking an apparent issue.

I wouldn't be surprise if she has had some metabolic damage by doing the same awful rabbit diet that most women do.

I won't explain it all now, but you can google 'metabolic damage' and 'leptin depletion' and look for some reliable sources.

What has happened in long and short is your missus' body has adapted it's maintence to low cals and it will make it a nightmare to lose weight.

How do you fix it. This might seem counter intuitive, but I would recomend she eats MORE.

Have her eat 4-5 meals, fairly low GI stuff, gradually raising the calories each day.

before the IIFYM crowd jump on me, this reason for meals like this is not to fire the metabolism (the volume of food will do that), it's to be gentle on her system, stomach and blood sugar. If she did too much too fast, she probably end up lethargic, not feeling well and blame you for ****ing her up :lol:

she might get some initial weight gain from having more food in her and water gains, but she won't get fatter. In fact she may get leaner as he gycogen levels fill and increase give her a more filled out composition.

Once things level out, start drop the cals again, slowly and you should find that she losing fat at much higher calories than she was plateauing up.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Obviously the above is only relevant if she is being completely honest with her diet and not secreted picking or binging :lol:

however if there is someone who trains for 1.5 hours a day and is on <=1.5K then something is wrong elsewhere


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

Cheers Simon I think this might be the case myself. I will have her Google it.


----------



## sam_2014 (Feb 13, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Really? So what does your body run on, thin air?


I could skip breakfast and lunch and eat dinner when I get home from work.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

If her body shape is changing then something is working. Use the mirror instead of scales especially in the early days. You will probably find the weight might become stable or even increase, this is down to the composition of her body changing. Lifting weights will add muscle while burning fat. Muscle weights more than fat so the scale is not always the best method of recording her goals.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Look under the seat of her car to find the screwed up McDonald's bags


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Id probably suggest some alternative means of measuring progress (tape measure/calipers) and using myfitnesspal just to be sure that there's no surprises in the diet department.

logging everything can be a huge eye-opener.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Bixx said:


> Sounds like not enough calories for such a lot of working out.
> 
> Starve mode.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure ''starve mode'' only applies in extreme examples.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Pretty sure ''starve mode'' only applies in extreme examples.


I agree with what she is saying. But that was the wrong term.

I described metabolic damage earlier which is what they mean


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

... so let me get this straight. She lives on 4 slices of toast and one bowl of soup per day, combined with 90 minutes high intensity training...? And no change on the scale?

By my calculations that's approximately 500 kcal she's living on?

She has an eating disorder and that's FAR more complicated and will take a lot of hard, consistent work over the upcoming years to "fix" and up-regulate things (hormonally and metabolically). She needs to start increasing her calories gradually. She will gain weight, there's no question about that, but it's what's NEEDED in order to bring everything back to healthy baseline levels.

She needs to get rid of the scales. As mentioned already.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks to me like your gf needs a good structured workout and diet plan.

With that in place she'll probably find herself being able to eat more, and will have more energy.

Going by weight loss is a fools game, it's all about making those changes.

Ask her if her clothes are fitting better.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Kristina said:


> ... so let me get this straight. She lives on 4 slices of toast and one bowl of soup per day, combined with 90 minutes high intensity training...? And no change on the scale?
> 
> By my calculations that's approximately 500 kcal she's living on?
> 
> ...





nattyash said:


> She doesn't really eat, she probably has 2 toast for breakfast, soup and 2 toast for dinner then meat and veg for tea. She works until 6 then goes gym and has tea at 8pm. Is this likely to be detrimental having her largest meal of the day at this time or is it counteracted by just working out
> 
> Cheers


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I agree with what she is saying. But that was the wrong term.
> 
> I described metabolic damage earlier which is what they mean


Metabolic Damage: Symptoms? What is it? And Why You Don't Have It! | Metabolic Effect

To me from that article what I got from it was 'have a cheat day'.


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

Added to that 500 kcal is a 500 kcal tea sometimes a bit more. We took all her measurements last night and Monday night I sorted her a workout plan, she was doing 45 minutes of slow to medium paced cardio ee have now changed that to 30 minutes of hiit over 3 exercises. She was also doing all machine work for weights. She is now doing barbell squats, military press and lunges. I'm gonna measure her in 2 weeks and see how she gets on. Cheers everyone


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

nattyash said:


> Added to that 500 kcal is a 500 kcal tea sometimes a bit more. We took all her measurements last night and Monday night I sorted her a workout plan, she was doing 45 minutes of slow to medium paced cardio ee have now changed that to 30 minutes of hiit over 3 exercises. She was also doing all machine work for weights. She is now doing barbell squats, military press and lunges. I'm gonna measure her in 2 weeks and see how she gets on. Cheers everyone


I'm no personal trainer but to me it seems she could benefit from having one or two days a week were she eats a bit more then get back on the diet for the rest of the week.


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

So is 1000-1200 too low still too low, I also didn't mention in the first paragraph she has only been doing this 4 weeks. one day a week she will have a takeaway, usually a friday night and then Saturday some chocolate and a pack of crisps


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

nattyash said:


> So is 1000-1200 too low still too low, I also didn't mention in the first paragraph she has only been doing this 4 weeks. one day a week she will have a takeaway, usually a friday night and then Saturday some chocolate and a pack of crisps


if there are days where there will be an excess then that'll be fine. daily cals doesnt work for me, I work week to week... that way you can incorporate things in advance to keep your deficit going.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Right you're all p1ssing me off.

Starvation mode doesn't exist. Metabolic adaptation (NOT DAMAGE it doesn't exist either) does but under no circumstance would she ever stop losing weight, it's impossible. (Hello kids in Africa)

His wife/girlfriend/sloot is not eating 500kcal, shes eating a lot more than that, it's obvious.

Stop with this bs, wake the fvck up and face the fvcking reality.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

MyFitnessPal will do her the world of good. Without knowing the amount of calories she's eating you can't alter anything.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Right you're all p1ssing me off.
> 
> Starvation mode doesn't exist. Metabolic adaptation (NOT DAMAGE it doesn't exist either) does but under no circumstance would she ever stop losing weight, it's impossible. (Hello kids in Africa)
> 
> ...


Hahaha yes, so from the very first post that started with: "eats 2 toast at dinner and tea and that's it"... then went on with "she probably has 2 toast for breakfast, soup and 2 toast for dinner then meat and veg for tea"...

and THEN onto: "one day a week she will have a takeaway, usually a friday night and then Saturday some chocolate and a pack of crisps"..

Absolute bollocks. OP doesn't have a CLUE what she's eating, full stop.

Just to make it clear, my response was intended with a pinch of sarcasm in saying that she lives on 500kcal per day (because that would be a severe eating disorder)... which, by the sounds of it, clearly isn't the case.

OP...

To summarise, she needs to start tracking her calories and find out exactly what is going wrong and where.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Hahaha yes, so from the very first post that started with: "eats 2 toast at dinner and tea and that's it"... then went on with "she probably has 2 toast for breakfast, soup and 2 toast for dinner then meat and veg for tea"...
> 
> and THEN onto: "one day a week she will have a takeaway, usually a friday night and then Saturday some chocolate and a pack of crisps"..
> 
> ...


You saw I woke up angry today  - it's just frustrating when the answer is so obvious and people think they know what their partner eats, lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Right you're all p1ssing me off.
> 
> Starvation mode doesn't exist. Metabolic adaptation (NOT DAMAGE it doesn't exist either) does but under no circumstance would she ever stop losing weight, it's impossible. (Hello kids in Africa)
> 
> ...


i think this could be a first and i'm hating writing this but i'm in agreement with Tommy! Starvation mode was discounted by a lot of people including Lyle McDonald who called Layne Norton out on it and who couldn't back up what he said with any proper research.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Right you're all p1ssing me off.
> 
> Starvation mode doesn't exist. Metabolic adaptation (NOT DAMAGE it doesn't exist either) does but under no circumstance would she ever stop losing weight, it's impossible. (Hello kids in Africa)
> 
> ...


in all credit. Metabolic adaption is a much better term than metabolic damage.

This is why i like cutting with days of variance of calories. It keeps your maintenance high, which is good for greedy big bellied people


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Right you're all p1ssing me off.
> 
> Starvation mode doesn't exist. Metabolic adaptation (NOT DAMAGE it doesn't exist either) does but under no circumstance would she ever stop losing weight, it's impossible. (Hello kids in Africa)
> 
> ...


Really wish you wouldn't beat around the bush and just say it as it is sometimes lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> You saw I woke up angry today  - it's just frustrating when the answer is so obvious and people think they know what their partner eats, lol.


Angry bananas...are u suggesting she's a secret eater


----------

